

Tesla and privacy - dangoldin
http://dangoldin.com/2013/02/21/tesla-and-privacy/

======
tompko
This wasn't lost at all, several sites and newspapers mentioned it. The
answers were that Tesla collects this data on all cars given out to
journalists for test drives and any cars where the owner gives consent.

